# My new Black Magic Pearl S3 with 19" Chrome Schnidt VX's



## Golf-RSi (Feb 13, 2002)

*My new Black Magic Pearl S3 with 19" Chrome Schmidt VX's*









Well 1/64th scale that is, to bad though the .79¢ I paid for it doesn't scale up as evenly...


----------

